# Alimenter 1 iPad avec 2 comptes App Store



## ofthesun9 (16 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Mes deux enfants utilisent le même iPad.
Mon idée serait qu'ils aient chacun un compte App Store, que chacune décide de ce qu'il veut acheter, mais que les deux puissent telecharger leurs applications sur le même iPad.

Est ce possible de permuter régulierement d'apple Id sur un iPad afin de telecharger les applis des deux enfants sur le même iPad ?


----------



## Lauange (17 Décembre 2012)

Hello

Avec un seul compte, tu en a assez car le résultat sera le même. Sinon, oui tu peux changer l'id du compte iTunes sur l'ipad. Cela oblige l'utilisateur à le renseigner à chaque utisation.


----------

